# GEAR SWAP AT GOLDEN RIVER SPORTS



## drkost06 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

Golden River Sports will be doing their Annual Spring Gear Swap starting on Friday, April 17th and running through Sunday the 19th!

Boats, gear, tops, bottoms, paddles, life jackets, and more will all be on sale! Movies, food, drinks, and lots of other fun things planned for that weekend! Make sure you stop down and check it all out!

806 Washington Ave.
Golden, CO 80401
(303) 215-9386
[email protected]


----------

